
Memorial book about Art of Atari marketing covers to be released in October - mikecaron
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/26/5482198/the-art-of-atari-a-celebration-of-game-packagings-golden-age
======
mikecaron
Tim's also currently ramping up a new Museum of Video Game Art @
[http://playmova.org/](http://playmova.org/).

